# Getting a French driver's license



## JCheeverLoophole

ARPC said:


> Licence situation? You are free to drive on your us license for up to a year (or longer with your proof of application paper). There is no driving test and the process is online and pretty easy, just one weird form you have to find on your state’s dmv website. An American license makes no drama for purchasing nor insuring a car either. And it’s fun because the local douane patrol starts calling you « madam TeXAS». Montpellier is lovely, downtown is well served with a bus system and bike lanes, but I think I would want a car if I were living there. I have a few friends who live there and work at the university. They love it, but they all have cars.


Only a few US states have agreements with France to exchange driver licenses. For those that don’t, you are obligated to go through the ridiculous and expensive training to pass the French written and behind the wheel tests. There is a reason that there are almost as many “auto-écoles” as pharmacies: Another jobs program.


----------



## BackinFrance

JCheeverLoophole said:


> Only a few US states have agreements with France to exchange driver licenses. For those that don’t, you are obligated to go through the ridiculous and expensive training to pass the French written and behind the wheel tests. There is a reason that there are almost as many “auto-écoles” as pharmacies: Another jobs program.


I suspect the problem lies with those US states that do not have an exchange agreement. 

Whilst the French DL test is complicated, given what it takes to run a driving school in France and to be an approved driving instructor, it is hard to see how it is a jobs program.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The French licensing requirements are a source of stress and discontent for many expats. First of all, it's not that different here in France than in many other EU countries - you almost "have to" go through a driving school and quite frankly, the laws here are stricter and a bit more technical than in the US. Having had to go through the process in Germany, I can tell you that after it was all done, I was really glad I did. Sure, you may have been driving in the US for 20, 30 or more years, but you do need to understand some of the European rules of driving. Things like the pictograph signs, right of way from the right and certain subtleties concerning rules of the road that may relate to how the roads are built or whether or not there is curbing along the side of the road.

Anyhow, it's all the same, whether you live in Lyon or in Montpelier. And, if you can go for a year or so without a car, you'll be all the better for the experience. And you might learn something along the way.


----------



## JCheeverLoophole

There are questions on the written test that have nothing to do with the Highway Code, such as:
For a 4 km trip in a city, which is fastest
A walk
B bike
C public transport
D drive


----------



## BackinFrance

So?


----------



## JCheeverLoophole

So you end up paying a lot to learn answers to questions that are completely irrelevant.


----------



## Yours truly confused

JCheeverLoophole said:


> So you end up paying a lot to learn answers to questions that are completely irrelevant.


Not irrelevant at all, these types of question are under the “Environmental “ heading so very relevant in that they are checking that you understand the impact of your driving on said environment, and that another option of getting from A to B may be quicker and have less impact on the planet.

I sense a bit of anger in your responses so far, did you pass the written test first time?


----------



## Bevdeforges

JCheeverLoophole said:


> So you end up paying a lot to learn answers to questions that are completely irrelevant.


Definitely not unique to France. In Germany there were many questions about towing stuff with your vehicle, something I have never in my life done, nor do I have any intention of doing. Life goes on.


----------



## Yours truly confused

Bevdeforges said:


> Having had to go through the process in Germany, I can tell you that after it was all done, I was really glad I did. Sure, you may have been driving in the US for 20, 30 or more years, but you do need to understand some of the European rules of driving. Things like the pictograph signs, right of way from the right and certain subtleties concerning rules of the road that may relate to how the roads are built or whether or not there is curbing along the side of the road.


We went through the process here a couple of years ago, and I have to agree, even after 40 plus years driving, 20 of them this side of the water, we learnt a lot about those idiosyncrasies pertaining to the rules here in France. A few hours and quite a few Euros well spent. Hate the bloody A on the back of the car though!


----------



## JCheeverLoophole

Yours truly confused said:


> Not irrelevant at all, these types of question are under the “Environmental “ heading so very relevant in that they are checking that you understand the impact of your driving on said environment, and that another option of getting from A to B may be quicker and have less impact on the planet.
> 
> I sense a bit of anger in your responses so far, did you pass the written test first time?


I have yet to take the test but I’m in the middle of studying for it. So far I’ve got to where I’m averaging around 38/40 so I’m not worried.

You are quite mistaken if you are reading anger in my responses. I’m not in the slightest bit angry. I think it’s a mistake to try and interpret people’s emotions from a forum, and doing so only leads to unnecessary conflict.

I’m as green as they come: our car in the US was a 100% electric Chevy Bolt, and our house is covered with PV panels such that our electricity usage was zero averaged over the year.

Of course the French government has good reasons for wanting to make people aware of environmental consequences but is it really necessary on the DL written exam?


----------



## Yours truly confused

JCheeverLoophole said:


> Of course the French government has good reasons for wanting to make people aware of environmental consequences but is it really necessary on the DL written exam?


Where else are they going to put it? It is the young, new drivers they are aiming at, not us old farts. It is the correct place for them to learn everything about driving and the consequences of driving, as well as how you fit a baby seat into a car (something I have never needed to do and do not envisage ever doing). Of course there are things that to us, who have had a license a while, seem obvious and irrelevant but you have to remember, it is not designed for us, but for them young green behind the ears folk. Education, education, education.

I forgot to say, good luck for when you sit the exam, your average should see you through. Something to be aware of is that the ”voice” in the real exam is different to the mocks and also the time passes much faster than when you are practicing.


----------



## BackinFrance

Well, the exam is not just for Americans or other foreigners, it is primarily for young French people and France doesn't want their family members or friends to pass on bad habits or lack of appreciation of environmental issues. In relation to foreigners who have to take the test, you can hardly expect France to tailor the test for all individuals.

But it is not a job program. Not that there is anything wrong with job programs, at least where they lead to job opportunities that provide a wage that you can live on.


----------



## JCheeverLoophole

Je suis tout à fait d’accord avec vous à propos de travail pour tous.


----------



## Peasant

JCheeverLoophole said:


> ...you are obligated to go through the ridiculous and expensive training to pass the French written and behind the wheel tests. There is a reason that there are almost as many “auto-écoles” as pharmacies: Another jobs program.


France prefers its drivers to be properly trained and tested. Far from the answer 20 questions then out-the-exit-round-the-corner-and-back-again typical of most US driving tests.


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> France prefers its drivers to be properly trained and tested. Far from the answer 20 questions then out-the-exit-round-the-corner-and-back-again typical of most US driving tests.


So how come the French are some of the worst drivers in the world, consistently driving dangerously, breaking speed limits, tailgating, not signalling, cutting people off. Hardly a day goes past without at least one (or more) of those offences being observed. I was passed on the N141 yesterday in pouring rain by several drivers going at least 120 or more kph. I'm amazed there are not more accidents but I suspect there would be if traffic densities were more UK/US like.


----------



## Bevdeforges

One of the comments I've heard from Europeans in general who travel to the US is that the problem in the US is that drivers are wildly erratic in their behaviors. I know my Dad used to tell me to "drive like everyone out on the road is a homicidal maniac, because they are." Yes, the French (and the Germans and probably other Europeans) drive fast and take chances - but the French and others do drive pretty consistently, even when driving badly.


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> the French and others do drive pretty consistently, even when driving badly.


You mean consistently badly 😉. I've had a UK licence since 1964, a California license since 1987 and I've driven in many countries. In all that experience, the French are the worst and strangely it seems the worst of the French are women under about 35.


----------



## BackinFrance

Maybe it's because the French tend to break the rules when they think they can get away with it, especially when they are in a hurry

When a car overtakes me in a dangerous manner, I usually only see the back of the driver's head and certainly couldn't describe them, let alone determine their nationality, though I do know that many people of all ages break the rules.


----------



## Befuddled

rynd2it said:


> You mean consistently badly 😉. I've had a UK licence since 1964, a California license since 1987 and I've driven in many countries. In all that experience, the French are the worst and strangely it seems the worst of the French are women under about 35.


Got my license at age 16 in California (1964) and driven in 9 or 10 countries since then. I have to agree, the French are the worst when it comes to overtaking on blind bends, tailgating, driving while pissed, and going way too fast in rain, ice, or fog. Living in rural Brittany I have seen four cars "losing it" and ending up in a ditch within 50 metres of my front door. And late one night some drunken fool actually hit my front door and drove off. I got dressed and went after him trying to get him to stop and divulge his details for a damage claim. Never managed it. He was weaving from side to side so bad I couldn't get past to stop him. My driving instructor back in SoCal was a Lebanese taxi driver. He said keep in mind, everyone else is crazy and out to get you, even the ones behind.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> Maybe it's because the French tend to break the rules when they think they can get away with it, especially when they are in a hurry
> 
> When a car overtakes me in a dangerous manner, I usually only see the back of the driver's head and certainly couldn't describe them, let alone determine their nationality, though I do know that many people of all ages break the rules.


My wife , as a passenger, made that observation.

It's the aggression I hate, again yesterday on the N141, pouring rain, I was passing a slow moving truck at about 100kph. Another driver came right up behind me, less than 1 meter away, and proceed to lean on their horn until I passed the truck; this followed by a furiously waved fist as they passed me. Just plain stupid.


----------



## Bevdeforges

David, I will admit that the very same people who comment about how French/Europeans drive more "consistently" are also far more aggressive than US drivers. Our European colleagues were in awe of how "polite" US drivers were - even if they were totally erratic. Maybe it's something you learn after a while, but I find I can pretty well anticipate the next "stupid" thing that drivers on the road are going to do. As my Dad also used to tell me, "drive your own car" and just assume the others out there are stark raving mad.


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> David, I will admit that the very same people who comment about how French/Europeans drive more "consistently" are also far more aggressive than US drivers. Our European colleagues were in awe of how "polite" US drivers were - even if they were totally erratic. Maybe it's something you learn after a while, but I find I can pretty well anticipate the next "stupid" thing that drivers on the road are going to do. As my Dad also used to tell me, "drive your own car" and just assume the others out there are stark raving mad.


CA drivers became very polite during the freeway shooting spree😉


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> David, I will admit that the very same people who comment about how French/Europeans drive more "consistently" are also far more aggressive than US drivers. Our European colleagues were in awe of how "polite" US drivers were - even if they were totally erratic. Maybe it's something you learn after a while, but I find I can pretty well anticipate the next "stupid" thing that drivers on the road are going to do. As my Dad also used to tell me, "drive your own car" and just assume the others out there are stark raving mad.


CA drivers became very polite during the freeway shooting spree😉


----------



## Bevdeforges

rynd2it said:


> CA drivers became very polite during the freeway shooting spree😉


Which one? But at least you can be reasonably sure here that most drivers aren't packing heat. See, there are some advantages to the way things are here! <g>


----------



## Peasant

rynd2it said:


> So how come the French are some of the worst drivers in the world...


They're not.
Ever drive in Texas? Alabama? Florida?


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> They're not.
> Ever drive in Texas? Alabama? Florida?


All three - and they are nowhere near as bad as the French


----------



## Peasant

rynd2it said:


> ...and they are nowhere near as bad as the French


Hahahahahaha!
You're funny.


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> Hahahahahaha!
> You're funny.


No I'm right


----------



## tardigrade

I think it is more of a mind set. Here in France it is not a police state like in the States.. There is no "copper" hiding behind the bill board to catch you. They also inform you of radars or cameras in France.. In Belgium, they post in the morning paper were the coppers will be that day.


----------



## BackinFrance

tardigrade said:


> I think it is more of a mind set. Here in France it is not a police state like in the States.. There is no "copper" hiding behind the bill board to catch you. They also inform you of radars or cameras in France.. In Belgium, they post in the morning paper were the coppers will be that day.


But you are not in France, or did you suddenly move???
And here in France there are lots of hidden or disguised cameras that can catch you, at least in the south of France. But it's definitely better than getting shot at in California and only changing your behavior for that reason


----------



## rynd2it

tardigrade said:


> I think it is more of a mind set.


I think so too. The average American driver treats the act of driving sort of like muscle memory (tying shoe laces, shaving, mowing lawns etc) rather than being totally focussed on actually driving - so you see a lot of dumb moves but not much aggression. The French (and Belgians) seems to believe they have a God-given right to be on that piece of road at that time and woe betide anyone who interferes with that. There is an arrogance and aggressiveness to their driving that is not so prevalent elsewhere hence they are a lot more dangerous. 
Just my observations made over several decades


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, this one has now gone around the bend.


----------

